# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Các bác giúp em bệnh của ông thần thánh nhà em.

## saudau

Số là em đang xài cái củ khoai thẩn thánh SWISS 130W thứ của bác Quảng. Trước giờ vẫn chạy bình thường nhưng thời gian gần đây sinh cái bệnh là nhiều khi e nhấn RUN là nó chỉ rít lên in ỏi chứ chẳng chịu quay, phải stop lại rồi lấy tay quay cái đầu collet lệch đi chút rồi nhấn RUN lại mới chịu chạy.
Lúc trưa em tò mò tháo cái hộp dây ra thì ôi thôi, vỏ dây điện nó bị gãy tùm lum, lại đừt hết 1 dây phase nữa chứ. E nối lại tất cả. đóng lại thì chẳng chịu chạy cũng cứ rít lên thôi. chỉnh chỉnh cái biến tầng thì quay lại nhưng phải lấy tay quay khởi động. spin rất nóng sau khoảng 5 lần kích ko chạy, mỗi lần chỉ khoảng 10s thôi. Xem lại trên biến tầng thì dòng out tăng lên đến 4.2A (bình thường lúc chạy là 1.1A thôi).
Các việc đã làm:
- Dủng đh Ohm đo thông các dây từ biến tầng vào motor. Đo ko thấy bị ngắn mạch, ko chạm dây nào.
- Đo 3 dây phase thấy trở kháng ở 3 lần đo là như nhau (đo từng cặp đầu dây).
- tháo ra kiễm tra bạc đạn, dầu mở đầy đủ, sạch sẽ. Ráp lại quay tay thử nhẹ nhàng, đều tay , ko sượng.

----------


## CKD

Bệnh mất phase. Còn nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục thế nào thì em chẵng dám phán nếu không sờ tận tay. Chẵng phán được vì bác chủ bảo đo rồi rất Ok.
Tạm thời bác chủ kiếm cái spindle nào khác gắn vào test cái biến tần trước đi ạ. Xong rồi phán quyết cái spindle sau

----------


## saudau

Hix hix, tìm spindle khác để thử thì hơi căng vì xung quang bán kính 50km ko biết có ai có cái spindle nhỏ cở cái biến tầng đó để thử. Để mai đi mượn cái motor 3 phase trong cái quạt máy lạnh thử cái biến tầng đã rồi tính tiếp.

----------


## hanasimitai

mua đồ cũ thì hên xui mà!

----------


## saudau

> mua đồ cũ thì hên xui mà!


Hehehe, biết là hên xui rùi, nhưng mà quan trọng là giữa cái biến tầng và cái củ khoai kia thì cái nào hên, cái nào xui ah? chắc ko đến nổi xui cả 2 đâu há? !!!! Mình là dân ngoại đạo, nên xài đồ cũ mà bị hỏng hóc là hên đó bạn. 
"*DIY* là *Sầu Đau*" mà.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bac thử kiểm tra những thứ sau:
Đo ôm 3 pha bằng đồng hồ số, kiểm tra chạm vỏ (mega ôm)
Lắc trục theo chiều ngang,dọc  xem có bị zơ ko
Cho chạy rồi dùng ampe đo dòng 3 phase xem đều ko
Có lộn day 3 phase( nếu là kiểu closeloop)

----------


## tcm

Bác thử cài đặt lại biến tần. tăng cái thời gian tăng tốc lên xem sao.

----------


## CKD

Trước giờ vẫn chạy thì chắc.. không đấu lộn rồi.
Chỉ là bác chủ đã phát hiện đứt dây và đấu lại, không biết đấu đúng không.
Chạm cơ khí thì.. thấy bác chủ bảo ngon.

Moto không khởi động, trợ giúp thì chạy mà nóng là dấu hiệu thường thấy của thiếu phase. Phải kiểm tra chéo xem thế nào.. phần nhiều thì rơi vào spindle rồi. Dù sao cũng tìm motor check cái VFD cho chắc cú ạ.

----------


## son_heinz

Trươc khi bác hàn thay dây thì nó còn chạy mà. 
Bác xem lại kĩ xem có nhầm lẫn chỗ nào không.

----------


## saudau

Rất cám ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ. Ông thần đã chịu thức dậy rồi. Tình hình cụ thể là mình kết hợp cả ý của 2 bác *CKD* và *CNC Fanuc* để trị mò, may mà ko vấn đề gì. Chi tiết là:
1. Bác CKD nói là bệnh mất phase, bác FANUC kêu đo dòng từng phase. Mình đo thấy lúc nào cũng có 1 phase chập chờn. Thực tế thì motor chỉ nóng lên khi ko quay được (có dùng nhiệt kế để đo nên biết chính xác lúc nào nhiệt độ tăng).
2. Theo bác FANUC thì em đảo đầu 1 cặp dây thì khởi động bình thường (còn vụ kiểu closeloop hay là gì thì mình ngoại đạo nên ko biết hehe), mình đảo đầu 1 cặp dây thế là chạy. cũng có đem cái motor 3 phase máy lạnh về thử nhưng đâu có bị vụ này, dây nào cũng chạy nốt nên đâu có biết. hihi
3. Cơ khí thì đã kiểm tra lần nữa là ko vấn đề gì. ngang dọc lên xuống méo tròn gì cũng ko rơ ráo gì cả, mọi cái đều êm ru.
4. Thử lại lần nữa, mình đấu dây lại giống như lúc đang bị lỗi là vẫn đẩy cho chạy xong và cho chạy thử 1 tấm 3d nhỏ trên gỗ (130x140) hết 1 tiếng mà vẫn bình thường (ĐH trên biến tầng vẫn duy trì dòng ra khoảng 1.2A ko thay đổi nhiều). Mà sao đấu sai mà vẫn chạy nhỉ? chỉ tội là phải "đạp máy" chứ ko "đề"

Một lần nữa mình rất cám ơn các bác truyền cho ít kinh nghiệm để lần sau em Sầu Đau chuyện khác. Hy vọng có bác nào dùng đồ giống mình cũng bị như vậy ngủ ngon.

Trân trọng!

----------


## CKD

- Lần đầu để vậy.. chạy thì chập chờn.
- Lần tiếp đổi dây.. không rỏ sơ đồ dây của nó sao. Nhưng nếu hiểu đúng thì đổi dây sẽ làm spindle đổi chiều quay theo. Nếu không đổi chiều quay thì.. mình cũng ứ hiểu trường hợp này hehe.
- Trả lại như cũ thì... Ok con gà đen.

Vậy tạm kết luận là lúc đầu thì đứt dây như bác chủ nói là thật. Nhưng quá trình nối lại mối nối đó, hoặc mối nối khác tiếp xúc không tốt. Spindle làm khởi động lúc được lúc không và do đó sinh nóng. Sau khi kiểm tra.. vô tình đấu lại, mối nối tiếp xúc tốt nên chạy ngon.

Việc bác CNC FANUC nói có thể bị lộn phase chỉ ảnh hưởng khi chạy closed loop. Khi lộn phase motor quay ngược nên nó có thể bị khùng thôi.

----------


## saudau

Thực ra thì nó chưa hết hẳn đâu bác ơi, chỉ là mọi lần bị 95% số lần khởi động, còn bi giờ thì ít hơn, 100 lần thì chỉ bị vài lần thôi. Tạm chấp nhận để tìm hiểu thêm. Điện đóm mình không rành.
Nhất định phải tìm ra sơ đồ dây của nó để nghiên cứu tiếp thôi. ngoài 3 dây phase và mass ra còn 2 dây nhỏ nữa mà chưa biết dây gì. (2 dây nhỏ cùng màu nâu, cùng kích thước). Như bác đã nói "Đồ nhà tự trồng cứ làm xong rồi điều chỉnh". Chắc phải còn phiền mấy bác thêm nữa.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Vay phải turning lại para( nếu moto , phan cơ và inv con tốt)

----------


## Nam CNC

theo tiêu chuẩn , 3 sợi trắng , đỏ ,đen là 3 pha của động cơ , xanh là dây mát , còn 2 sợ be bé có thể là cảm biến nhiệt cho động cơ dẫn động.

chạy mà chỉ có rít chứ không quay thì kiểm tra lại thời gian đề pa , chẳng hạn thêm thời cho tăng tốc , còn không thì phải tăng cái món gì đó về tần số khởi động , em không rành , em chỉ thấy nó ghi middle freq , em chỉnh thì thấy nó quay rất ok ( em xài con delta cùi bắp )

Nhớ đo 3 dây pha phải thông nhau lên kim đồng hồ điện , nếu chập chờn xem chừng nó bị gãy hay đứt dây bên trong mà mình không biết , xem lại dây có bị xục xịch với mấy cái đầu giắc cắm không nhé.

----------


## saudau

Đọc đi đọc lại thấy bệnh này tập trung ở cái tội mất phase. Thiệt là túc quá, hồi tối thức tới 2 giờ sáng rút ruột hết mấy cọng dây đi theo máy, thì hỡi ôi, đúng là có con chuột trong lu, dây bị giòn võ gãy lung tung, mà ác nổi lúc để nguyên dò sao ko thấy (chắc tại đo bằng đh kim lại hên sao mà lúc đo cọng nào cũng liền cả). Lần này lấy kẹp, kẹp dính cái đh vào rồi sờ nắn, rờ mó lung tung thì có tới 2 cọng bị đứt. 

Làm theo bác Nam chỉnh chỉnh lại cái vụ Middle Freq thì êm hơn. Mấy cái vụ điện đóm này ko rành lắm nên cũng chỉ lò mò theo manual.

Thay toàn bộ. Kêt quả ÊM.

Đúng là thiếu kinh nghiệm quá. Lần sau phải kiểm tra thật kỹ rồi sử dụng mới được.

Chân thành cám ơn các bác tận tình cứu chữa!

----------


## saudau

Hehehe. nhân tiện khoe cái tản nhiệt cho ông thánh này. Các bác xem xong đừng có ói nha  :Wink:  Cái này chụp lúc làm tạm bằng mica 8mm





Em đang làm lại bằng nhôm cho nó cứng.

----------

CKD, Gamo, maxx.side, mpvmanh, Nam CNC

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hehehe. nhân tiện khoe cái tản nhiệt cho ông thánh này. Các bác xem xong đừng có ói nha  Cái này chụp lúc làm tạm bằng mica 8mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em đang làm lại bằng nhôm cho nó cứng.


Ka ka bác làm cái hộp mica to ra tí nữa rồi dán thêm bọt biển vào mặt trong mica trị luôn cái bệnh ồn của nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Anh chàng này gắn linh kiện LCD vào spindle  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Anh chàng này gắn linh kiện LCD vào spindle


Phục bác rồi đó. vậy mà bác cũng nghe được cái mùi LCD. Đúng là hàng LCD đó bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái miếng mica tản sáng đèn nền của LCD đó mà, món này khác đặc biệt nên ai biết là nhìn ra liền

----------

